# Setting two types of dirt substrate tanks...



## nanomania (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey guys im from india, and all the brands used online on youtube are not available here. But after some research, finally I got a few stuff.... and have descided to make 2 tanks.... im not new to planted tanks but im very new to dirt tank.. im experimenting since im goin for a 150g and cant afford ada in such a big tank and also want to go for a non ferts dosing tank...

1) 12lx7wx12h" which will have vermicompost cocopeat few coral at bottom and 2mm gravels.

2) 28lx15wx15h which will have normal soil (they just dont know wether its topsoil or normal soil, all i know it jus simple soil without any added ferts) and 2mm gravel..


----------

